# Gunner ex Lush pup 10 days old



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh they're just precious! Love the one with the tiny pup yawning!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Love those puppy pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, beyond adorable...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are soooooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the yawn... Yawning with his whole little body... Love all the pictures and I want to take one home!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the puppy fix! They're just beautiful. Looks like there's going to be a real range of shades of gold.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Please, please stop posting puppy pictures!  I am just kidding! It makes me want a puppy so bad!!!! Puppy withdrawl/envy is tough on me...lol

They are so precious, I just don't know how you will ever be able to let them go! Thanks for posting pictures so we can all watch them grow.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

aaaaadorable!!!


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwwww they are soooo cute!! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Snugs!:smooch: You know I wish I could have one.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Soooooo adorable.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. I'm in love. Can I have them all, please?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are so incredibly cute, how can anybody not get puppy fever Lol


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Soooo Cute!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

May I borrow one please? one day?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone- It is spellbinding to see them opening their eyes for the first time. 

Lol, they are all spoken for this time, but Lush will next be bred to BISS GCH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi MH WCX VCX CDX DDHF whenever she and I recover from this party on paws.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks everyone- It is spellbinding to see them opening their eyes for the first time.
> 
> Lol, they are all spoken for this time, but Lush will next be bred to BISS GCH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi MH WCX VCX CDX DDHF whenever she and I recover from this party on paws.


(Gritting teeth) Tempted to sign up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are so precious!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What gorgeous babies. Look forward to more puppy photo shoots as the weeks go on


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Any videos of those beautiful pups? Love the pictures! I wish I could smell the puppy breath...


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Who is coming,to,my,house?


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Omg they are so adorable. I'll take all of them... Gotta love baby Goldie's... They are beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> (Gritting teeth) Tempted to sign up.


Hahaha- that is how I got Mystic 1 month before a litter of 12. I just loved his mom for years- HAD to have him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Who is coming,to,my,house?


Blue Girl- she is amazing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Who is coming,to,my,house?


Lol, I know intact boys are a no no with all your girlies.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Every time I see the pics of Lushie's pups I feel like its time to get Winnie a sibling . They are so beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely fat babies. Congratulations. Already thinking of the next mating - this has not put you off then?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> (Gritting teeth) Tempted to sign up.


Me too. I have to keep reminding myself of my vow of no more puppies after my Tugg puppy. But the memories of his puppyhood and teenage phase are fading and I can almost smell sweet puppy breath.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

P.S. These puppies are just the cutest more adorable things ever.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG!!!!! how precious!!!!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing with all of us, they're so precious.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

They are just too perfect as are your photos of the litter.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Could they be any cuter?!


----------

